# Hair



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Anyone know of a good, cheap source of hair for my witch. I want a thinned out head of hair, like I did for my earlier project. I'd found a sample of hair extensions this summer at a yard sale, but it was hardly any hair and is gone now.

I looked at the cheap halloween wigs at the store, but it's just that cheap. And shiny. Shiny's not good for looking real... Unless you are a Twilight vampire, I guess. :googly:


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

go to monster makers, they have hair, you get 5 ft of it, more than I'll ever use, fairly inexpensive.
www.monstermakers.com


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Another good source that I've been using lately is ethnic hair supply stores. You know the places I'm talking about, I'm sure. You can get a 36 inch extension of hair for anywhere from $.99 to $6.99 depending on what you get.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I pick up used wigs at Goodwill pretty regularly.


----------



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

I normally pick up packs of weave at the dollar store.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I do a lot of hair styling, making wigs, etc; and most wig stores have hair extensions. From real hair to synthetic. Yaky is some of the cheapest, about 99¢ a pack and if you're just doing a thinned out hair look, that should be fine. You'll find the really thick sort of "jumbo braid" as well as silky. All of this stuff is unwefted, the wefted is a bit pricier, but sometimes is just what you need. Best of luck to you!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I usually get mine at a beauty supply store.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The cheapest and best hair I have for my zombies is untwisting lengths of twine, painting any color with spray paint, and gluing sections to the head with liquid nails, then painting the LN with the same paint as the hair color. We have several props we have used for years with this cheap hair and it is still looking great, none has fallen out at all.

Just unravel while you watch TV, it goes so much faster than you think.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I usually get mine at a beauty supply store.


Yep. Sally Beauty Supply, they have cheap extensions in lots of colors.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you can spray paint your hair with flat paint to match or dirty it up.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Ooh, I like the twine idea. Coarse, but cheap!!


----------

